
Contacts of journalists who cover ICOs - lindorna
http://reporters.io/r/Cryptocurrency
======
yoran
I think the link is wrong. It should be
[https://reporters.io/r/ICO](https://reporters.io/r/ICO) (Cryptocurrency !=
ICO).

~~~
lindorna
Yes, you are right! Playing with related terms gives better list.

------
mgalka
Useful website!

